# Bigger synodontis angelicus



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it okay to add a bigger catfish of size 8-9 inch synodontis angelicus in a 90 gallon tank that has 3, 4 and 5" haps and peacocks? Size tank is 90 gallon 48x18x24....,thank you for the advice....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would advise against it , solely for the reason that it is not a Rift Lake species and should really be kept on water that has a bit lower PH...around 6.5-7.5...
haps and peacocks need harder and more alkaline water...8.4+


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Fish that like acidic water and fish that like alkaline water can be kept together, but they won't be very happy because they like different types of water. My suggestion is to keep fish that like the same type of water together, that way the fish are happy. Fish that like acidic water: keep together, fish that like alkaline water: keep together.


----------



## Yellowblz (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, thank you all for your advise!


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Glad to be of assistance. You're welcome.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I did it lol my ph is 7.8.... 4 years later I've had no problems


----------

